
Man Skipped Work for 6 Years and No One Noticed Until He Won an Award (2016) - myinnerbanjo
https://m.huffingtonpost.ca/entry/man-skipped-work-for-6-years_us_56c1d32ae4b0b40245c72512
======
8bitsrule
"Garcia’s attorney, speaking on his behalf, reportedly blamed bullying at his
workplace for his absence. He also said there was no work to do."

He did deserve an award, having always executed his assignments without flaw.

